# DD and PWK Q&A



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

just thought if your in this section you might want to know a lil more
here is a set of videos 9 of 9 about 1 1/2hours of information
hosted by Pete from Peter W. Kulicki Designs
and guest Steve from Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA - Car, Home, and Personal Audio | ddaudio.com
here is where you can start to watch the collection 
YouTube - Episode No. 012 - Second Q&A (Part 1 of 9)
peace to all and enjoy. aka AVNwinner


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

yawn


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I got this enclosure that I purchased a few months ago. Its an Atrend E12DTV B Box, its for two 12's and its listed as a transmission ported enclosure. I want to know if anyone has had this box or if they know anything about it, am planning on putting two stroker 12's in it but dont know if its capable of handling it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ATREND E12DTV B BOX SERIES 12" DUAL TRANSMISSION VENTED ENCLOSURE TRUCK BOX

one of these ?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

These guys are one of the few pre-fab enclosure manufacturers that I would consider using: Audio Enhancers : : : 2003 Product Catalog

As for PWK, he appears to suggest decent enclosures for the vehicles that they are going in. I sometimes wonder though if his enclosures take on a form over function because they appear to have LOTS of flash and glam to them.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea thats the crappy box. Atleast I think its crappy, since it has poor terminals and looks low quality on the glue joints. But other than that, its just another enclosure. I was wondering if anyone has used this or anything similiar to it. 

PWK enclosures are different they have more science to them when built. Such as vehicle, subwoofer, space, sound, ect ect is being considered instead of just building a box with nothing in mind. His built a very small enclosure with an 8" in it and it sounded like a 12". 

I in the other hand would rather build a huge enclosure and just one subwoofer with low wattage being use.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

what does a 12" sound like?
what does an 8" sound like?

You mean it has more output than youd from such a small sD?
Or that it was able to extend lower?

Please be more specific when describing this


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

maybe this video will help put things into perspective for you YouTube - Small Surprise
or maybe this one 
YouTube - Phase Box Prototype


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

savagebee said:


> what does a 12" sound like?
> what does an 8" sound like?
> 
> You mean it has more output than youd from such a small sD?
> ...


Well...... we all know that it all depends on alot of things. By alot, I mean ALOT. So if I was to explain it might take a couple of pages and a few minutes of my time.

To make it short, lets use a seal 1.0 cubic foot enclosure for both subwoofers. And the same power, same positioning of enclosure, same vehicle, same place from where being heard, (you get the point) and a 12" will sound louder than an 8". But ofcourse if you change the enclosure of the 8" subwoofer to one more technical and harder to build enclosure but keep all the rest the same, a 8" can sound just as lound as a 12" if not louder.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

I know about box contruction, and have experiemented with numerous different alignements.. transmission lines, 1/4 waves, bandpass, etc. I didnt know if you were referring to the low end extension or output, or both when you compared the 8" in a PWK box to a 12"


----------

